

A Brief History of the Internet (1999) - michael_nielsen
http://arxiv.org/html/cs.NI/9901011

======
tjgq
If you are interested in the early history of the Internet, and would like a
lot more detail than provided by this paper, I cannot recommend the following
book enough: "Where Wizards Stay Up Late - The Origins Of The Internet":
[http://www.amazon.com/Where-Wizards-Stay-Up-
Late/dp/06848326...](http://www.amazon.com/Where-Wizards-Stay-Up-
Late/dp/0684832674)

~~~
pasbesoin
This is the first time I've seen someone else on here reference/recommend this
title. I quite enjoyed it, as well. (My copy ended up water damaged and I
can't refer to it right now, but from memory...)

------
Create
...and Al Gore???

Guderian insisted in 1933, within the high command, that every tank in the
German armoured force must be equipped with radio- and visual equipment in
order to enable each tank commander to communicate and perform a decisive role
in blitzkrieg.

Guderian Kenngruppenheft, Funk in jedem Panzer -> Hut 6 -> SAGE -> SRI - >
Cerf "inspiration" \--> Edward Bernays.

~~~
michael_nielsen
Without getting into what Al Gore may have said or meant, let me quote the
following lovely little tidbit from Paul Ginsparg (who created arxiv.org).
It's about physicist Ken Wilson, but Al Gore and Newt Gingrich make a
fascinating appearance:

"He [Wilson] was on the NSF taskforce that pushed for the implementation of
the early NSFNet, and I was told by George Strawn (one of the people on the
NSF side shepherding the process) that Ken was the key person who argued for
using the TCP/IP (i.e., internet) protocol, rather than the DECnet protocol
favored by many of the other physicists, and we know where that has led…
(George also told me that the absolutely essential people who moved the NSFNet
through the senate and house, respectively, were … Al Gore, Jr and Newt
Gingrich)"

[http://quantumfrontiers.com/2013/06/18/we-are-all-
wilsonians...](http://quantumfrontiers.com/2013/06/18/we-are-all-wilsonians-
now/comment-page-1/#comment-3645)

~~~
Create
BS. There is almost no conceptual difference between the two below, which
would allow for any substantial credit in terms of innovation for the people
you are mentioning.

[http://www.ilord.com/images/enigma-in-
use-3-600px.jpg](http://www.ilord.com/images/enigma-in-use-3-600px.jpg)
[http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm//wp-
content/uploads/201...](http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm//wp-
content/uploads/2012/09/crop.jpg)

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Kenngrup...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Kenngruppenheft.jpg)
[https://awarmanf.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/us-4.png](https://awarmanf.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/us-4.png)

Concept of datagrams, encapsulation, Radio Identifiers (~ MAC/IP address)
etc.:
[http://operationturing.tumblr.com/Enigma](http://operationturing.tumblr.com/Enigma)

~~~
Create
care to elaborate what was Cerf's & Co. crucial distinguishing insight?

------
lotsofcows
Now I just need someone to explain the history of subnets. Never worked out
how they ended up as they are.

